# Bollywood Talk



## Zetton (Sep 10, 2007)

Love watching Bollywood film? Listening to the music? Love some of the actors? This is the place to post about it! Talk about the latest films, or your favorite oldies! Anything, be open minded


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2007)

Bollywood is awesome and colorful  

John Abraham <3333333333


----------



## Zetton (Sep 10, 2007)

John Abraham sucks ^_^  It's all about SRK baby!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2007)

SRK is not cool  .

You take that back you meanie.  

SRK looks like a scrunched up lemon.  

NOT CANON!


----------



## Zetton (Sep 10, 2007)

:  HUSH. He's cool still -_-

I like Vidya Balan <3 Kajol <3 Rani <3 Aishwarya <3 and so many more desi girls <3


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't tell me to hush you cucumber.  

I like Vidya, Kajol, Rani, Ash, Priety, Kareena, and Priyanka  

The only guy I like is John.

Shahid has a cute face though.


----------



## Zetton (Sep 11, 2007)

JOHN CAN'T ACT! Well.. except for crying 


Govinda is better FFS! At his time now, lmao!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL John can act!  , Haven't you seen him in Water dudette.  
He was so good in it...and hot >_>

As for Govinda. I agree, he can act better than Abi.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 11, 2007)

I am going to see Hey Baby tonight after work I hope it's good!! I saw Chak De! India last tuesday was better than I expected.

My favourite films are probably Lagann (which exceeds the stauts of bollywood film and is just a good film full stop), Devdas and Kuch Kuch Hota Hai. I have seen many more than that but at the moment those are my favourites I could be forgetting some other titles though.

Actors that I really like are SRK, Hritik and Amitabh Bacchan, I'm partial to Saif ali and John Abraham.
As for actresses as a general rule I think in bollywood actresses >>> actors and many are strikingly beautiful. Hence my list of liked actresses is much longer than my actors list. Actually now that I look at it my list of actresses is a carbon copy of Princess Orihime's list so see here post to get my list also... xD


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2007)

ohhh I haven't seen Hey Baby nor Chak De India!  

I heard the latter one was good, but the former one looks a little cheesy.  

Akatsukileaderpein told me he would see Partner and tell me if it was awesome, but he failed to, that cucumber head.  

And I completely agree - bollywood actresses are so much more likable than the actors.  

But Saif Ali Khan and Aamir Khan I'm partial too as well. As for my favorite movies- they include Lamhe, Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam, and Kuch Kuch Hota Hai. All of them beautiful movies with beautiful songs and great acting .

I also like Asoka and thought it was a well done movie with wonderful music. I could listen to the ost all day...Dev, despite its serious nature about Hindu/Muslim conflict, also remains one of my favorites. I thought Kareena acted so well.

I have to admit I enjoyed Masti because it was so funny and didn't take itself seriously. Vivek before his Ash days was so good <3.

Yay! We should be friends


----------



## Zetton (Sep 11, 2007)

I might watch Partner tonight, but I'm loaded with HW >_<

LMAO We all have the same lists of favorite actresses then XD. I had a crush on Kareena Kapoor when I was a wittle buy. Also, on Karishma  XD Twins!!!!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2007)

I like Bips - even though she is gotten kind of trashy. But she can still act. I remember her performance in Raaz and corporate wowed me.

Okay what's your favorite item number from the movies? Mine would have to be Dola Re from devdas or Nimbooda from Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam.

Kajra Re from BAB was good too. I still have that in my head sometimes.


----------



## Zetton (Sep 12, 2007)

Did John Abraham break up with Bipasha? O_O


I can shake my hips better than Aishwarya in Kajra Re  Pssssssh


----------



## Goom (Sep 12, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I am going to see Hey Baby tonight after work I hope it's good!! I saw Chak De! India last tuesday was better than I expected.
> 
> My favourite films are probably Lagann (which exceeds the stauts of bollywood film and is just a good film full stop), Devdas and Kuch Kuch Hota Hai. I have seen many more than that but at the moment those are my favourites I could be forgetting some other titles though.
> 
> ...



My sisters love devdas.  I have to admit its a good movie.  Quite sad.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2007)

AkatsukiLeaderPein said:


> I might watch Partner tonight, but I'm loaded with HW >_<
> 
> LMAO We all have the same lists of favorite actresses then XD. I had a crush on Kareena Kapoor when I was a wittle buy. Also, on Karishma  XD Twins!!!!



Be aware Partner is a bit of a Hitch ripoff. And SRK>UNIVERSE.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2007)

Bips did break up with John for the umpteenth time - but I don't know whether they'll get back together.  


Devdas was quite good - but I thought SRK ruined it with his blatant overacting  . Ash and Madhuri were stunning and graceful in that movie.  

Yeah - even from the previews on b4u - you could obviously tell Partner was a Hitch remake from a mile away. Still - it would be a fun lighthearted movie like Jhoom Barbar Jhoom.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2007)

Just watching Kal ho na ho on tv. Such a good movie


----------



## Zetton (Sep 14, 2007)

CrimeMasterGogo- I love your name XD and I haven't seen that movie, but I like the album ^_^ I like the song Pretty Woman   XD and Kal Ho Naa Ho is lovely as well. Kuch to Hua hai is nice XD oh my     I won't watch Partner yet, maybe sometime later on. 

Orihime-  Hahahaha stop hating on SRK, he was great in Devdas!   Although, I LOVE Madhuri with all of my heart XD


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2007)

I will never stop hating on SRK   - he was horrible in Devdas ffs - worse in KANK.   - maybe too much flirting with Karan Johar instead of concentrating on his role  


And don't call me orihime - you can call me princess or Rani ~_~.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

My worst two "recent" bollywood films have been Dhoom 2 and KANK I thought both were very unrealistic and just not good. My issues with kank were that SRK's character is an ass, they strived to hard for a happy well sown up ending and it's just not good.
Dhoom 2 was too westernised, the action wasnt to enjoyable, there were many big huge gaping plot holes, some of Hritiks "disguise" were awful (So if you put a bandana on your head and a random piercing on your face nobody will recognise you?).


----------



## Zetton (Sep 14, 2007)

KANK is Karan Johar, what else is to expect? lol the only thing I liked about the movie, is hawt sex with Rani and the quote "Never say good bye" , some of the songs were good too. The fact that Amitabh was playing a pimp was LOL. 

Dhoom 2 never enticed me, and never will.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2007)

Well - I thought that the SRK's character was completely unlikable in KANK - and you couldn't really see what Rani found attractive in him. On the other hand, you couldn't also see why Rani couldn't fall in love with Abi's charrie when he did everything for her. I thought both protagonists were unlikable in the movie - so I agree that such a happy ending was too unrealistic. Plus it dragged on too much at the end. 

Dhoom 2 was stupid. I disliked how they exploited Ash and Bips in the movie - made them more ornaments in skimpy outfits than anything. I didn't think Ash had any chemistry with Hrithik at all. The plot was lame - Abishek's character was also boring. So I agree that it was a pretty bad movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2007)

Dhoom 2 was such a terrible, not to mention laughable.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree  , but still I don't know if it was worse than krrish


----------



## Zetton (Sep 15, 2007)

Leave Krrish alone lol, It's got a good song at the very least. Priyanka looked stunning in that movie, she made my dil go mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2007)

I bet you used the mute button on Priyanka - eye candy but annoying as hell in that movie  

And HRITHIK looked so ridiculous....The songs were good but wtf - horrible movie 

Oh, did you see Main Hoon Na Akatsuki-kun?  

Now that was a movie that was hilariously stupid but entertaining.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 15, 2007)

Princess Orihime said:


> I agree  , but still I don't know if it was worse than krrish



Dhoom 2 started with the Queen of England looking very obviously like a man, on a train in the remote deserts of Namibia with Harry and William on board and a random crown in a random room. Which promptly gets stolen by a  man dressed like the queen (ooooh so that's why th queen was looking so mannish in the start). When the Queen of England is robbed in AFRICA who do they send to catch the mastermind thief whom nobody has ever seen before??? The ACP of Mumbai's police... HUH??? That makes no sense and just would never happen they will be sending all manner of international forces out to catch the thief but I can assure you that Mumbai's finest would not be among them.

That's just the first 20 minutes! So to answer your enquiry yes I think it's fair to say Dhoom 2 was worse than Krrish


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2007)

lol   good memory


----------



## sel (Sep 15, 2007)

Princess Orihime said:


> Oh, did you see Main Hoon Na Akatsuki-kun?
> 
> Now that was a movie that was hilariously stupid but entertaining.



Oh man that movie was so crappy but funny as hell XD

Now anyone seen Guru? That was a good film


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2007)

Krrish had that song Koi tumsa Nahin but otherwise was terrible. Chakde was the good one I've seen in a while.


----------



## Zetton (Sep 15, 2007)

Orihime-chan :  Nuuu I didn't see Main Hoon Na, but I heard it was ok =o

Son Et: No, but I love the Nare Nare song <3


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2007)

Son et Lumière said:


> Oh man that movie was so crappy but funny as hell XD
> 
> Now anyone seen Guru? That was a good film



Lumi-chan , that movie was hilarious. Especially when Sunil Shetty's character comes to the school disguised as a professor and nobody figures it out. But the songs were good and Sush looked great in a sari. 

I might watch it again just for kicks.

I didn't see Guru but Akatsuki-kun made me download the nare nare song and I love it. 



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Krrish had that song Koi tumsa Nahin but otherwise was terrible. Chakde was the good one I've seen in a while.



And that song when he was in the circus made me choke, I was like  so not cool 



AkatsukiLeaderPein said:


> Orihime-chan :  Nuuu I didn't see Main Hoon Na, but I heard it was ok =o
> 
> Son Et: No, but I love the Nare Nare song <3



I said don't call me Orihime-chan, call me Princess.

I was working out to the Main Hoon  Na soundrack today . It's a dumb movie but entertaining. 

Na na re na na re nare nare XD


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2007)

I hate bolloywood


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2007)

psht, you're lame


----------



## Zetton (Sep 15, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I hate bolloywood



Why? 


Holy shit Bipasha is sooo cute now XD I saw her on Indian Idol D


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 15, 2007)

John is cuter


----------



## sel (Sep 16, 2007)

AkatsukiLeaderPein said:


> Orihime-chan :  Nuuu I didn't see Main Hoon Na, but I heard it was ok =o
> 
> Son Et: No, but I love the Nare Nare song <3


Haha xD, when you get a chance, watch it


Princess Orihime said:


> Lumi-chan , that movie was hilarious. Especially when Sunil Shetty's character comes to the school disguised as a professor and nobody figures it out. But the songs were good and *Sush looked great in a sari*.
> 
> I might watch it again just for kicks.
> 
> I didn't see Guru but Akatsuki-kun made me download the nare nare song and I love it.



Now that'w waht I'm talking about


----------



## adil (Sep 16, 2007)

main hoon na was an OK film. i mean at times it was poor. Overall bolywood films try to hard and therefore suck... and well the actors try to hard . there are very few bollywood actors who are actually talented


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2007)

I hate Bollywood films but there are a lot of non-asians who love them.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2007)

In terms of looks Govinda beats them all

Im just watching a film called Parineeta at the moment, its such a good movie.


----------



## Zetton (Sep 16, 2007)

You guys need to watch the right movies is all,  alot of new modern movies are OK. Many of the oldies are great, and there are few that are very good to make. Please also realize, that Bollywood film is mainly aimed at musicals and will not be up to par with most of Hollywood's creations. One such as Lagaan, and Black are very good. There are many more that I will let the others input.  =)  Black is more towards the style of Hollywood, whereas Lagaan is a musical type but very good.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2007)

QFT Akatsuki-kun  

Well I don't even know why people are comparing hollywood and bollywood when they're such different movie industries. Though, akatsuki-kun's correct when he says some of the older ones, such as Ray's Apu series, are classic. 

However, like any movie industry, bollywood movies are mostly concerned about making money and that requires movies that are you going to be hits. Still, typical bollywood movies based on the musical with exotic sets and costumes are more appealing to the typical Indian audience compared to very serious movies like Black. 

I've learned to take them with a grain of salt and have fun with them. I don't expect them to be masterpieces, but if they're mostly entertaining and have good music - I'm pretty happy. 

And some movies like Devdas, Kuch Kuch, and Akatsuki-kun's Black can be diamonds in the rough - which are always good.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 17, 2007)

If you don't like bollywood films and are not willing to discuss good films that may change your mind or the good and bad points of the Indian film industry then *GTFO* and don't post here!! "I hate bollywood...." in no way contributes to our discussions and does nothing for you except add to your post count. If you have a specific reason why you don't like any Hindi language films then say why and we can see if we will be able to recommend some films to help you change your mind.

What we should really do here is set up like a beginners guide to bollywood and an F.A.Q kinda like a starter pack if you will. Since many people who have never watched Bollywood film before don't know where to start or what they are about.


----------



## sel (Sep 17, 2007)

AkatsukiLeaderPein said:


> You guys need to watch the right movies is all,  alot of new modern movies are OK. Many of the oldies are great, and there are few that are very good to make. Please also realize, that Bollywood film is mainly aimed at musicals and will not be up to par with most of Hollywood's creations. One such as Lagaan, and Black are very good. There are many more that I will let the others input.  =)  Black is more towards the style of Hollywood, whereas Lagaan is a musical type but very good.



I haven't seen black, though it hear it's great (and has rani in it <33)

Lagaan, on the other hand, was bloody amazing. Lol whenever anyone mentions that Gurren Lagann I get reminded of it XD



Niabingi said:


> If you don't like bollywood films and are not willing to discuss good films that may change your mind or the good and bad points of the Indian film industry then *GTFO* and don't post here!! "I hate bollywood...." in no way contributes to our discussions and does nothing for you except add to your post count. If you have a specific reason why you don't like any Hindi language films then say why and we can see if we will be able to recommend some films to help you change your mind.
> 
> What we should really do here is set up like a beginners guide to bollywood and an F.A.Q kinda like a starter pack if you will. Since many people who have never watched Bollywood film before don't know where to start or what they are about.


Annoying isn't it ><

Well here's what I recommend anyway

_Kuch Kuch Hota Hai
Junglee (Seriously old but awesome xD)
Kal Ho na ho
Khabi Khushi Khabhi Gham

...more to come later when I remember_


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 17, 2007)

Also, as CrimemasterGogo said, Parineeta was a really good movie.

Dilwale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge 
Dev - one of my friends used it in her political science presentation cause I recommended it to her. 
KANK
Lamhe remains one of my favorites though it's old <3 Sridevi
Khakee was pretty good
Asoka - amazing music and bittersweet ending  
Dil Se
Bombay

I'll also think of more later like Lumi-chan.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2007)

I personally despise Bollywood movies ..  watching any Bollywood movie is not going to change my mind. But fie/shame/curse on any Indian who hasn't seen the BR Chopra's Mahabharat.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 19, 2007)

I see o-o

I think I saw some of it - my mum has it on dvd


----------



## Zetton (Sep 21, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I personally despise Bollywood movies ..  watching any Bollywood movie is not going to change my mind. But fie/shame/curse on any Indian who hasn't seen the BR Chopra's Mahabharat.




lol oh really?! What have you seen? 


As for beginning lists guys, you pretty much nailed most of it lol


----------



## Chai Tea (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone seen Saawariya? 

I want to know how it is before going to see it.


----------



## Zetton (Nov 13, 2007)

I will soon, just for Sonam Kapoor lol.. I'll be watching Om Shanti Om as well hehehe


----------



## Chai Tea (Nov 13, 2007)

Om Shanti Om looks a little cheesy to me, and personally I didn't find the music that great.

OTOH, I love the music from Saawariya. I'm thinking about going to see it this Friday. And Sonam Kapoor is very very pretty, Zetton-kun.


----------



## Zetton (Nov 13, 2007)

Ajab Si is a real good song, probably doesn't match with the film though XD


I'd hit Sonam Kapoor .. she's Anil Kapoor's daughter anyways


----------



## Chai Tea (Nov 13, 2007)

Zetton said:


> Ajab Si is a real good song, probably doesn't match with the film though XD
> 
> 
> I'd hit Sonam Kapoor .. she's Anil Kapoor's daughter anyways



Personally, I thought the songs from Main Hoon Na, Farah Khan's other film, were much better. 


And of course you'd hit Sonam Kapoor, you've told me that thousands of times on MSN. 

It's weird that Anil Kapoor has a grown daughter though.


----------



## Zetton (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL That's a Diss!  XD


Yes yes I know XD

Not for me, I've grown up watching him act so it's only natural... he's as old as my dad =o and Sonam is as old as me =O


----------



## Chai Tea (Nov 14, 2007)

So I'm somewhat near the end of watching Laga Chunari Me Dag. I say near the end because the stupid pirated dvd keeps on messing up   right at the end. It's really frustrating .

While I think Rani looks and acts beautifully in the movie, I just wish it was less fairy tailish and dove more into the tragic aspects of prostitution. =/

 The songs are wonderful though.


----------



## Zetton (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard Om Shanti Om was really good   I can't wait to see it now xD


----------



## Goom (Nov 27, 2007)

American Desi


----------



## Zetton (Nov 27, 2007)

Whatyousay Moogoogoo?


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 28, 2007)

You killed your own thread Zetton


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2007)

I watched both OSO and Saawariya, my verdicts:

OSO: the first half was really good but then it became a trashy 70s movie with really bad acting from SRk, I was really disappointed.

Saawariya: Great songs, fantastic sets but ultimatley bad script. The script was abit like Hum dil de chukey sanam but really underdeveloped, and some of the film didn't make any sense. Another issue was that I expected Sonam Kapoor to have a moustache just like her father, I was disappointed


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2007)

*I just saw Don yesterday. Pretty fucking win. I'm not too sure if I liked the ending though. Simply because of the fact that throughout the whole movie I got exited because I thought it as Vj doing all those things. *


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not too fond of most Bollywood stuff, but I really liked _Dil Chahta Hai_.

I also agree with Sel: <3 Rani.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2007)

*I haven't watched Chak De! India yet.  *


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I watched both OSO and Saawariya, my verdicts:
> 
> OSO: the first half was really good but then it became a trashy 70s movie with really bad acting from SRk, I was really disappointed.



I think most people went to see OSO because of SRK's six-pack other than anything else. I haven't seen the movie but it always appeared cheesy to me, and the music wasn't even that great. I think SRK should stop playing these young roles now, isn't he in his forties? 



> Saawariya: Great songs, fantastic sets but ultimatley bad script. The script was abit like Hum dil de chukey sanam but really underdeveloped, and some of the film didn't make any sense. Another issue was that I expected Sonam Kapoor to have a moustache just like her father, I was disappointed




LoL, I agree I liked the music a lot, though I still think the music in Hum dil de chuke sanam and Devdas was a lot better. I heard people were walking out of the movie theaters because this movie was just so bad. I also heard that Ranbir Kapoor did a decent job of acting in his debut.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2007)

*Om Shanti Om was good all the way though. I don't understand how it became a trashy 70s movie if the second part took place in 2007. Acting was really good throughout the movie to. It was funny to. They made it actually seem like it was the 70s in the first part. Everything in the first part made fun of something from the 70s or before. Everything. Music was good to. *


----------



## plox (Dec 28, 2007)

the music was great in Om shanti Om 
but i hated that part where they were singing a song and all these actors came in to that part

supposdly there were like 47 actors and actresses in that part


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 28, 2007)

I hated Dard e disco alot it was mostly to do with Shah rukh trying to look like some sort of mix between a chippendale and a member of the village people. Okay you built up your body and what have you but do we really need to see you splashin yourself with water...?
Has anyone here managed to see Taare Zameen Par I really wann go watch t because I love aamir khan muchly I just think he is a very talented actor and picks him some good roles no dhoom 2-esque shit in his catalogue.


----------



## plox (Dec 28, 2007)

amir khan 

was he in rang de basanti??


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 28, 2007)

Indeed he was and rang de basanti = <3 as do Lagann and Dil Chahta Hai he has been in many other good ones but these are three stand outs.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2007)

plox said:


> the music was great in Om shanti Om
> but i hated that part where they were singing a song and all these actors came in to that part
> 
> supposdly there were like 47 actors and actresses in that part


*
Why didn't you like that part? It was awesome imo. 

the only part in OSO I didn't get was where the hell did everyone go the first  time the chandelier fell? *


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2007)

The reincarnation stuff was silly, the thing was someone told me it was as good as Kal ho na ho, which it wasn't so I was really annoyed. Dard de disco was a little weird too, it seemed like SRK was trying a little too hard to grasp his youth but awesome song and video.

Overall Chak De was the best movie of this year for me, great acting by Srk and the girls.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 29, 2007)

*I wouldn't say it's better than Kal Ho Naa Ho, but it was definatley a great movie. Movie of the year for me. I heard good things about chak de to. should go see it soon. *


----------



## Jaga (Dec 30, 2007)

the last indian movie i saw was Raaz... and that was like 2-3 years ago...lol

it was pretty cool... it had something a little more then the standard indian movie -guy falls in love with girl, a fight happens, and at the end they get married...lol

it had a demon in it..or ghost who ..well.. i won't spoil it incase you haven't seen


----------



## Denji (Dec 30, 2007)

Bollywood is awesome! Some of that shit is pure jokes.


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 30, 2007)

I just saw two movies recently. One was Marigold, featuring Ali Larter and Salman, which was simply terrible. I can't believe I wasted my time watching such a horrible movie. 

The other one I saw was Jab We Met, with Kareena and Shahid. That one was adorable and simply fun to watch.


----------



## Zetton (Dec 30, 2007)

Princess Orihime said:


> You killed your own thread Zetton



Zip it    Did you end up watching OSO?



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I just saw Don yesterday. Pretty fucking win. I'm not too sure if I liked the ending though. Simply because of the fact that throughout the whole movie I got exited because I thought it as Vj doing all those things. *



Hell yeah, Don was filled with epic WIN. The music makes me speed constantly as if I have the DON within 



plox said:


> amir khan
> 
> was he in rang de basanti??





Niabingi said:


> Indeed he was and rang de basanti = <3 as do Lagann and Dil Chahta Hai he has been in many other good ones but these are three stand outs.



Yes he was, and I love the songs for Rang De Basanti <3  

Niabingi- Lagaan the legendary cricket movie  I haven't seen that in years, must re-watch it! The drums in the music is great =D


----------



## plox (Dec 30, 2007)

I saw the movie: Welcome ,last night
IT was so funny
i recommand it


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 30, 2007)

Zetton said:


> Zip it    Did you end up watching OSO?



I revived your dead thread, .

You at least owe me a thanks Zetton. 

and no, I didn't have an opportunity to see OSO.



> I saw the movie: Welcome ,last night
> IT was so funny
> i recommand it



I really wouldn't mind seeing this movie.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 30, 2007)

*I I saw the first 5 minutes of Jab We met, seemed really boring. though I know it's going to change and be good so I'll watch it eventually. Plus the songs are win. 

I should watch Welcome to. I don't even know what it's about.  *


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 30, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I I saw the first 5 minutes of Jab We met, seemed really boring. though I know it's going to change and be good so I'll watch it eventually. Plus the songs are win.*


*

Jab We Met starts out quite slow but after the first 10 minutes, when the hero and heroine meet, things get entertaining. It's not a great movie, but it's done well. It also has a very punjabi flavor, and as you said, the music is win. *


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to go for a new bollywood inspired set I'm going to feature some of my favourite actresses (or just ones who are beautiful even if all their films be swag). Will start with Rani. I also want to do Kajol, Madhuri Dixit, Bipasha Basu, Priyanka Chopra, Preity Zintan and Jaya Bachan. I wont bother with Aish as everyone knows her more or less if you have any good stock of the above mentioned actresses send my way please!
I was thinking of using this pic for my Rani avy... 

I also need to see Welcome I have heard a lot of good things about it! For anyone who has yet to see Chak De I would say it's worth a look 2007 was not the bext year for bollywood so maybe that helped CD! To stand out even more, still it's worth a look.


----------



## sel (Dec 30, 2007)

Chak de India? I've been wanting to see that.

Rani is love but it's a different look of hers in that movie. Haven't seen it but I hear it's alright :3


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeh she looks kinda white in that pic... but I just really like it! I did try to to get a more natural looking one but they were all full of cheesy poses.


----------



## plox (Dec 30, 2007)

does anybody know where you can watch bollywood movies online or where to download them?


----------



## plox (Dec 31, 2007)

I saw this movie yesterday, i dont know the name of the movie but i think it was a new one and had amir Khan in it, im not sure
BUt it was really GOOD, It was one of the best movies i have seen 

it was about this little kid with dyslexia


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2007)

I watched Welcome, its funny but alittle silly. Totally worth watching tho.


----------



## plox (Jan 26, 2008)

this thread is dead 
someone revive  it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2008)

Theres just not enough Bollywood fans.


----------



## saman (Jan 27, 2008)

plox said:


> I saw this movie yesterday, i dont know the name of the movie but i think it was a new one and had amir Khan in it, im not sure
> BUt it was really GOOD, It was one of the best movies i have seen
> 
> it was about this little kid with dyslexia



taare zameen par. ridiculously good movie. 

aaja nachle is good too


----------



## plox (Jan 27, 2008)

yah i found out the name later 
it was pretty good i watched it twice, i never watch bollywood movies twice except for Kalhonaho and some other ones

i also sorta watched chake de india yesterday


----------



## Zetton (Feb 21, 2008)

plox said:


> this thread is dead
> someone revive  it



It never dies 



As for the newest Bollywood film Jodhaa Akbar, has anyone seen it yet? I've listened to a few songs, didn't get the chance to hear them all but it sounds really good. As for the movie, I heard it wasn't epic like it was supposed to be >_>


----------



## plox (Feb 21, 2008)

WHats the name of that movie, the one where people are protesting it in india or pakistan or something

i wanna watch because of that


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah thats Jodha Akbar, I don't see why people are making a fuss, its just a movie.


----------



## Zetton (Feb 22, 2008)

Movies can influence people to do many things... Apparently a movie killed an old lady or two in Hollywood, during theater showings. I believe it was called "The Passion of Christ"    A woman had believed she was touched by the Christian God 'Mel Gibson'  xD 

Let's see some good Bollywood films come out yaaar, lately they've been shitting on me =| I have an odd want to watch "Judwaa" a film back when I was a child =p Every time I walk by the kitchen, the damn commercial is on Zee TV!


----------



## plox (Feb 23, 2008)

lol Zee TV 
i like SET better or B4U's not bad for movies too


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 3, 2008)

New avatar and sig set... whats the opinion of y'all?

I think we should make a Bollywood guide maybe even get some download links or streaming links. It'll be like a pimping project but involving more information and hoping to get more people to watch Hindi language films. I have not really thought about the details...

As for Jodhaa Akbar I wanted to watch it but someone I work with said it was boring and historically inaccurate.


----------



## Shade (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG, did any of you watch the Filmfare awards? Those were HI-larious! SRK and Saif Ali teared it up.


----------



## Goom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol did you see the award for the worst video.  Can't believe they actually had a award for that


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 3, 2008)

I missed it and don't know where to catch it now! I am trying to download it before I resort to streaming but am having no luck with it...

Edit: I just realised I left out madhuri dixit!... It's her own fault for dissapearing for so long only to return with mediocrity!


----------



## plox (Mar 4, 2008)

ohh yeah it was pretty sick

but i didnt understand i bit cause they were presenting the same awards twice 
so glad that kid from taare zameen par won and Amir khan( though he didnt show up or any awards for that matter >.<)

the part thats most vivid to me is when that gay presenter was like that actressforger her name married to saifalikhan was hot and yeah they made a skit of that


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so lost, at what you just said plox! I guess I need to just watch the awards for myself.


----------



## keiiya (Mar 6, 2008)

Sri-Lankan films are pretty weird. The only Bollywood film I've seen is Veer-Zaara which I liked. 

Any recommendations? Nothing to mushy please.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 6, 2008)

Well depends what you are looking for but I would advise Lagann, Rang de Basanti, Taare Zameen Par, Kabhi Khushi Kabhie Gham, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai, Hum Tum and Laaga Chunari Mein Daag!

A real mish mash of genres there I dont know exactly what type of film you were looking for so I went broad.


----------



## keiiya (Mar 6, 2008)

Broad is good. I just need to find somewhere to get them from now. =|


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 6, 2008)

The internet! Failing that Brick Lane or Green Street but Brick Lane being the best option.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone watched Corporate? The only Bipasha movie I liked


----------



## Zetton (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't watched that Adee but I heard it was pretty good. I'll rent it sometime 


Wooooh it's been awhile since I've watched a Bollywood movie and I could use a recommendation. Does anyone know if their has been any good releases as of late?


----------



## Chai Tea (Jun 13, 2009)

No, they all suck 

Also hey bro


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 13, 2009)

who gives a shit about them punjabs dancing around and singing for almost 75% of the story


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2009)

_Dil Chahta Hai, Rang De Basanti, Ahista Ahista_ = <3

I also remember watching _Darr_ as a kid and being utterly freaked out.

Also: John Abraham is a prat.


----------



## scipioafricanus (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone  seen Rajah Hindustani? I think it's an oldie but it's one of the best bollywood movies i have seen.

Use to watch alot of on them when we had zee tv, aint seen any of the more new ones though.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 14, 2009)

Zetton said:


> Wooooh it's been awhile since I've watched a Bollywood movie and I could use a recommendation. Does anyone know if their has been any good releases as of late?





Chai Tea said:


> No, they all suck



_Dev D_, _Dasvidaniya_, _Delhi 6_ and _Oye Lucky Lucky Oye_ were excellent.



Cent D. Gold said:


> who gives a shit about them punjabs dancing around and singing for almost 75% of the story



Hurr ignorance is bliss hurr.


----------



## Zetton (Jun 14, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> _Dil Chahta Hai, Rang De Basanti, Ahista Ahista_ = <3
> 
> I also remember watching _Darr_ as a kid and being utterly freaked out.
> 
> Also: John Abraham is a prat.



I liked Rang De Basanti but I don't believe I watched the other 2. 


Phoenix Wright said:


> _Dev D_, _Dasvidaniya_, _Delhi 6_ and _Oye Lucky Lucky Oye_ were excellent.
> 
> Hurr ignorance is bliss hurr.



I haven't checked out the other 2 but I have Oye Lucky Lucky Oye in the house. I also bought Ghajini recently, which is supposedly good 


Cent D: It's actually only 15% of the movie 

scipioafricanus: Yeah Zee TV and B4U are always playing the good oldies. I have a sudden urge to see Dil Se and Devdas again >_>


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 14, 2009)

Zetton said:


> I liked Rang De Basanti but I don't believe I watched the other 2.



_Dil Chahta Hai_ is a must watch.



Zetton said:


> I haven't checked out the other 2 but I have Oye Lucky Lucky Oye in the house. I also bought Ghajini recently, which is supposedly good



_Ghajini_ was crap.



Zetton said:


> I have a sudden urge to see Dil Se and _Devdas_ again >_>



Watch _Dev D_. Best adaptation of that story ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2009)

Recently all bollywood movies have been a shitfest.


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"3 Idiots" is my only favorite Bollywood movie. Who among you have watched "3 Idiots?"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2012)

you don't really need a spoiler tag for that ... 

3 idiots was ok, even worse than five point someone (the book it's based on). The only "positive" thing it seemed to do was pique mainstream engineering students' interest in quadrotors and complaining about the fact that the education provided to us sucks, both facts while independently hold some value but combined, ...

well...you know what I mean.

I haven't gotten around to watching Gangs of Wasseypur 2, Vicky Donor, Ferrari ki sawari and a couple other good flicks recently, because this is my final year  wonder if I'll ever get to see them. I hope Akhtar comes out with Don 3 too  

Who among you have watched Zindagi na milegi dobara?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 14, 2012)

I really liked 3 Idiots. It was straight forward, cute and pretty funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2012)

3 idiots was okay. No fans of Dil Se here?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 6, 2019)

I enjoy me some Bollywood.


----------

